# Hyatt Hacienda del Mar



## sun&fun (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm interested in timeshares in Puerto Rico.  The status of Hyatt's Hacienda del Mar is very difficult to determine from any online sites.  Is this property likely to remain a Hyatt vacation club resort?  Does anyone know what's happening with it or the Dorado Hotel?


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 9, 2008)

sun&fun said:


> I'm interested in timeshares in Puerto Rico.  The status of Hyatt's Hacienda del Mar is very difficult to determine from any online sites.  Is this property likely to remain a Hyatt vacation club resort?  Does anyone know what's happening with it or the Dorado Hotel?




Are you looking to buy or just stay at the Hyatt?


----------



## sun&fun (Feb 9, 2008)

Carmel85:

Am looking to buy and wondered if HDM was a possible entry to the Hyatt system.  However, I've never visited the resort on a scouting mission and don't see any reviews or information that make me think it is worth considering yet.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 9, 2008)

sun&fun said:


> Carmel85:
> 
> Am looking to buy and wondered if HDM was a possible entry to the Hyatt system.  However, I've never visited the resort on a scouting mission and don't see any reviews or information that make me think it is worth considering yet.





I suggest at this time I would NOT BUY Hyatt SAN JUAN .  Before you buy I would contact the HOA about MF's being payed by owners or LACK of!!!

Need I say MORE.

I would buy other Hyatt in the USA NO problem.


----------



## sun&fun (Feb 10, 2008)

Carmel85:

Thanks.  I was afraid HDM wasn't a good option.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 10, 2008)

sun&fun said:


> Carmel85:
> 
> Thanks.  I was afraid HDM wasn't a good option.




You can always find Hyatt deals on the resale market then if you are buying for points and don't care what resort you own.

I would suggest buying 1880,2000 or 2200 point values only.  If you just want to get you feet wet but lower values but you will be wanting more points with in your first or second visit to a hyatt.

I ONLY buy 2200 or 2000 points.

You will love the Hyatt and the Hyatt system.


----------



## Transit (Feb 10, 2008)

I did a Hyatt tour in Jan at Windward point .The Sales rep said the hotel next to the TS in Puerto Rico was being converted to TS and that there was going to be a large refurb of the units. She also is the Rep that told me a Hyatt Key largo TS was coming.


----------



## bdh (Feb 10, 2008)

Transit said:


> The Sales rep said the hotel was being converted to TS and that there was going to be a large refurb of the units.



Somewhere along the line I think the facts have gotten twisted around - while the Hyatt hotel in Key West (known as Hyatt Key West Resort and Spa) has just completed an 18 month renovation, it is still a hotel that rents rooms by the night to anyone. The renovated hotel is extremely nice - but they did not reconfigure the basic 450 sf hotel rooms (bedroom and bathroom) into 1200 sf TS units (2 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, full kitchen and living room).


----------



## Transit (Feb 10, 2008)

bdh said:


> Somewhere along the line I think the facts have gotten twisted around - while the Hyatt hotel in Key West (known as Hyatt Key West Resort and Spa) has just completed an 18 month renovation, it is still a hotel that rents rooms by the night to anyone. The renovated hotel is extremely nice - but they did not reconfigure the basic 450 sf hotel rooms (bedroom and bathroom) into 1200 sf TS units (2 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, full kitchen and living room).


I used this hotel for parking downtown(Key West) it was actually more reasonable than the public lots .A great looking place from the outside .......The renavation  I was talking about is the hotel next to the TS in PR Hacienda del Mar being redone.The TS saleslady told me it would be turned into TS


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 10, 2008)

In San Juan PR the property next to the hyatt will be a casino and Hotel ONLY, The law in PR clearly states NO residences mixed with a casino. 

Again I would NOT buy HYATT PR right now until the owners that are there start paying the MF's. The HOA actually is borrowing from HYATT for the MF's BIG BIG PROBLEMS!! 

This is the first time ever in Hyatt history that this has happened 


Aging you all have been warned about this problem so don't buy now in Hyatt PR unless they give it to you for free or almost free.


----------



## Transit (Feb 10, 2008)

Carmel, The same sales lady also told me there was a Hyatt Key Largo TS coming . Have you heard anything on that?


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 10, 2008)

Transit said:


> Carmel, The same sales lady also told me there was a Hyatt Key Largo TS coming . Have you heard anything on that?



Im sorry I have not checked into that about Hyatt Key Largo. I personally do not think that will happen Hyatt is going to do more and more fractonals and Hotel conversions (top floors of Hotels already built).

I hear Hyatt is looking at upstate NY,Vermont etc. I  need some help with this because I know NOTHING about East coast ski sites but this is where Hyatt is going since NYC will be on line soon.

Hyatt will be coming to Kaui before Maui, and Hyatt is coming to California this is just like the Ritz is coming west also.


----------



## Kal (Feb 14, 2008)

sun&fun said:


> I'm interested in timeshares in Puerto Rico. The status of Hyatt's Hacienda del Mar is very difficult to determine from any online sites. Is this property likely to remain a Hyatt vacation club resort? Does anyone know what's happening with it or the Dorado Hotel?


 
Puerto Rico could possibly be an incredible purchase.  The hotel was purchased by a very high-end developer.  If the hotel resort complex is renovated to become a Ritz-Carlton (or equivalent) the Hyatt time shares could be a nice holding.  However, in the meantime, I would wait to see how things advance.  If it all goes south the resale market will be slim.


----------



## PA- (Feb 15, 2008)

Carmel and Kal, can you tell me how the Puerto Rico Hyatt is deeded?  If it is not fee simple, it seems that Hyatt could just give non-paying owners the boot.  If it is fee simple, I suppose they have to go through the courts in PR to repossess the weeks.  However, this resort has a big advantage over older, worthless timeshares.  Once they've spent the money on foreclosures, at least they've gotten back a deed worth more than the cost of foreclosure.

In the meantime, has the lack of money caused deferred maintenance or replacements, or is it still Hyatt nice?

Also, Carmel said they are borrowing from Hyatt.  Is Hyatt not involved, other than management?  Have they sold out all units?  Once sold out, does Hyatt turn over the HOA to owners, or do they keep control of the Board?

How in the world did they get in this situation?  How old is the resort?


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 16, 2008)

PA- said:


> Carmel and Kal, can you tell me how the Puerto Rico Hyatt is deeded?  If it is not fee simple, it seems that Hyatt could just give non-paying owners the boot.  If it is fee simple, I suppose they have to go through the courts in PR to repossess the weeks.  However, this resort has a big advantage over older, worthless timeshares.  Once they've spent the money on foreclosures, at least they've gotten back a deed worth more than the cost of foreclosure.
> 
> In the meantime, has the lack of money caused deferred maintenance or replacements, or is it still Hyatt nice?
> 
> ...




PA,

LOOK if you are trying to buy cheap then buy Puerto Rico BUYER beware it is that simple. Remember the LAWS are different on the islands compared to the mainland USA.

I personally would look at buying KEY WEST there are TONS and TONS of great deals out there right now just do a little homework and checking and you will find a deal.

Stay away from San Juan!!!!  If you like the risk remember you might get stuck.

Call hyatt in PR they still have a full sales office down there you can e-mail them or call them toll free (Im sorry i do not have the number)


Also I hear there are some Marriott properties in FL that have some problems but you need to check with Marriott owners.


----------

